
In smart apartments, is privacy for rent? - maddermusic
https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/02/11/business/smart-apartments-is-tenants-privacy-rent/
======
JohnFen
Not for me, because there is zero chance that I'd be willing to live in a
place that does this.

